# Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 frequency not changing [Solved]

## admasnd

I am following the Gentoo Power Management Guide and I am at the point where I am told

to cpufreq-set -g ondemand and the frequency should change since I unplugged my power cord

but when I run cpufreq-info the frequency stays at 2GHz.

The troubleshooting section of the guide recommends the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: My laptop supports frequency scaling, but according to /proc/cpuinfo the speed never changes.
> 
> A: Probably you have activated symmetric multiprocessing support (CONFIG_SMP) in your kernel. Deactivate it and it should work. Some older kernels had a bug causing this. In that case, run emerge x86info, update your kernel as asked and check the current frequency with x86info -mhz.
> ...

 

When I try disabling SMP, none of my modules load. 

If anyone can help me I will greatly appreciate it.Last edited by admasnd on Sun May 17, 2009 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i13m

what is the output of 

```
 cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies 
```

----------

## admasnd

 *i13m wrote:*   

> what is the output of 
> 
> ```
>  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies 
> ```
> ...

 

```

T ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

2001000 2000000 1600000 1200000 800000 

2001000 2000000 1600000 1200000 800000 

```

----------

## i13m

ok, could you show the output of 

```
grep -r "" /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq
```

when you unplugged the power cord (ie, the cpu frequency stays at 2 ghz)

----------

## admasnd

 *i13m wrote:*   

> ok, could you show the output of 
> 
> ```
> grep -r "" /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq
> ```
> ...

 

```

T ~ # grep -r "" /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq:800000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq:2001000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq:800000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq:2001000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/affected_cpus:0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/related_cpus:0 1

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor:ondemand

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver:acpi-cpufreq

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors:conservative ondemand powersave userspace performance 

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed:<unsupported>

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies:2001000 2000000 1600000 1200000 800000 

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq:2000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq:800000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/total_trans:85023

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:2001000 109299

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:2000000 39096

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:1600000 10819

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:1200000 14715

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:800000 1249658

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate_max:10000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate_min:10000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate:20000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold:95

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load:0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/powersave_bias:0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq:800000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq:2001000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq:800000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq:2001000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/affected_cpus:1

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/related_cpus:0 1

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor:userspace

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_driver:acpi-cpufreq

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors:conservative ondemand powersave userspace performance 

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed:2000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies:2001000 2000000 1600000 1200000 800000 

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq:2000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq:2000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats/total_trans:0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:2001000 0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:2000000 1423589

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:1600000 0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:1200000 0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state:800000 0

```

----------

## i13m

hmm, the cpu0 seems fine, but not the cpu1 setting, which has a wrong governor

```

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor:userspace

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed:2000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq:2000000

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq:2000000 

```

your cpu1 stays at 2ghz at the moment.

so for now, can you do 

```

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

and see whether you get the lowest cpufrequency in /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## admasnd

```

T ~ # echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

T ~ # echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

T ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 3989.40

clflush size   : 64

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 4069.60

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

It seems to be working now. Thanks. Why did the two cpus have different governors though? Does cpufreq-set -g ondemand only set one cpu and not both?

----------

## i13m

well, i dont use cpufreqd, so i cant help you about this one.

but i do a little search, and from the cpufreqd.conf manpage, 

```

[Rule]

   

name

      

An arbitrary and unique name for your rule. [REQUIRED]

   

profile

   

A character string that must match a [Profile] section name property. A Rule can also associate profiles to single cpus providing a list of the format CPU%d:%s separated by semicolons (";"), e.g.: profile=CPU0:profile0;CPU1:profile1. The keyword "ALL" can be used to indicate that all cpus must have the profile applied. The "ALL" keyword has a lower priority so you can mix up CPU%d and ALL meaning that if no specific profile is supplied, the "ALL" one will be used. [REQUIRED]

   

other plugin entries

   

Other Rule directives are available according to the enabled plugin

```

you might set cpu0 and cpu1 profiles separately there. maybe you have to change cpufreqd.conf a bit. but i have no idea about how to.

----------

## admasnd

 *i13m wrote:*   

> well, i dont use cpufreqd, so i cant help you about this one.
> 
> but i do a little search, and from the cpufreqd.conf manpage, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. That makes sense. Thank you for the help.

----------

